# Cody Rhodes Embarrasses Himself by Saying He Cut the Greatest Promo in Modern History



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393644837417721858
*@bdon has just been completely vindicated.*


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Why are you always such a spaz? He was responding to the guys hyperbole with hyperbole. A nothing burger if there ever was one.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm still cringing because of it. As a very casual watcher of AEW, that promo rubbed me the wrong way. And I think his delivery was great but tf is there a "Murica" promo for in 2021 and mentioning his baby and trying to be his dad by taking his name. Come on, man. One of the worst things I've seen in wrestling since I started watching in '87.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Cody is the wrestling king of cringe sometimes.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Professional wrestlers kind of suck at social media


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

The fact any wrestler would respond to fans criticism on social media says a lot about their ego. Why would you even reduce yourself to responding to fans? It instantly makes you look like a sensitive mark for yourself and not a star. That goes for people like Strowman and Maria and Mike Kanellis too who constantly make themselves look like jacksases on social media. 

I didn't watch his promo but going even above and beyond that and saying how great his promo was is just lol.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Eh.. I thought it was a decent promo certainly nowhere near his best, and a tad cringe at points. The level of freak-out it generated on reddit was funny to watch though. The way people reacted you'd think he came out goose stepping and sieg heiling around the ring like Basil Fawlty.

As for this post. Yeah a total nothing-burger tweet. 

We get it, you don't like Cody.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

guy is such a mark for himself lul


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> guy is such a mark for himself lul


It would be a good gimmick for him and Brandi to be egomaniacs using big words that dumb wrestling fans can’t understand


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I like Cody, but he clearly has become a huge mark for himself. Dude's got a hell of an ego.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Was he able to take his own head head out of his ass to cut said promo or did Brandi have to hold a microphone up to his ass and translate the harder to make out lines?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Embarrassing promo.

Someone should’ve cut it off midway and played him off


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh wow.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Waiting for someone to say "MAN CODY GEARING UP FOR THAT HEEL TURN BIG TIME!"

I'll see you in 2-3 years when that actually happens.


----------



## LittleMissSisterBliss (Feb 25, 2021)

Dusty had the entire working class behind him.
Cody has , he , himself and his hugely inflated ego


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

"Some say". Those some would be Cody and maybe his wife


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Will let him off if he lets Ogogo smash him up.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I stated a while ago that Cody has overstayed his welcome as a face but he will not give it up because he knows that it’s the faces of the company that get the hollowood calls.

Now the crowd will not give him the face reaactions he wants and he’s overcompemsaing by cutting promos about race and nationality.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Team America: World Police would have called this hamfisted


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Like I said. Only an insane ego maniac would get a neck tattoo like that. Dude think's he's a legit super hero.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I like Cody, but he clearly has become a huge mark for himself. Dude's got a hell of an ego.


*WWE was right about his midcard ceiling the whole time and he just refuses to accept it.*


----------



## Germanys Own (Apr 9, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> "Some say". Those some would be Cody and maybe his wife


Nope, not his wife. This promo was so bad, even his wife can't lie hard enough.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Germanys Own said:


> Nope, not his wife. This promo was so bad, even his wife can't lie hard enough.











Brandi Rhodes Says She Does Not Like Cody's New Neck Tattoo


As previously reported, Cody Rhodes had some new ink that had a lot of people talking. Cody was sporting a new Nightmare Family tattoo on…




www.wrestlinginc.com





Annual occurrence.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Germanys Own said:


> Nope, not his wife. This promo was so bad, even his wife can't lie hard enough.


She lied so convincingly to herself that she thought she was a wrestler. Then a manager. And finally an executive. That takes some talent.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

I hate that type of response, probably more than I should. John Cena used to do it whenever he would have a promo cut on him. "I'm just being me, real and i'm proud" kinda thing.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Yeah the promo was bad so what , who fucking really cares lol.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Why are you always such a spaz? He was responding to the guys hyperbole with hyperbole. A nothing burger if there ever was one.


because God forbid someone say they are proud of their country and shit anymore


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> Team America: World Police would have called this hamfisted


Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

When I was just starting to like him again, he goes out and embarrasses himself on social media. Talk about growing an ego really quick since leaving the WWE in 2016.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

All pro wrestlers have huge egos man , just not many can manipulate the platform as well as Cody.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *WWE was right about his midcard ceiling the whole time and he just refuses to accept it.*


See I don't exactly agree with that either. I think he's a wonderful babyface promo and when he doesn't lean on the some of is overly common tropes, is a great worker too. I thought he shined leading up to the MJF match, I liked the promos and eventual matches with Brodie, and with Darby too. I think he c

I just think his own ego is his downfall, and also his adoration to be like Dusty, which I think pushes him in a direction he probably shouldn't be going to. His ego is making him believe that everything he's doing is great, and that he can pull anything off to make it good, like the match with Peter Avaleon and the like. He just needs to be reeled back in, but clearly isn't helped by Brandy basically buttering him up too.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Why are you always such a spaz? He was responding to the guys hyperbole with hyperbole. A nothing burger if there ever was one.


I found the promo cringe inducing but yea even i can tell he just playing with that guy. People take social media way too serious when it comes to wrestlers.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

That promo was his sad attempt at his own "hard times". I'm sorry, but it's not 1776 why is he trying to get a feud over but cutting a murica promo against one of the US's closest allies? His attempts to ham it up gave me Calculon from Futurama vibes lol. Guy has a chip on his shoulder from Vince telling him he's a mid carder and with every promo I believe that more and more. He's a solid worker with a famous last name. That's it. He tries way too hard to be the 2nd comming of Dusty. He's gotta stop pandering like this. It worked back in the 80s, times are different now. Be real; not a bad imitation of your Daddy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Every promo he cuts is exactly the same and it really is about nothing. Not really pushing any storyline or driving character. Every week it's a promo informing us how hard he works followed by him starting to cry like a bitch. Tell me how repeating yourself and overly being emotional om a regular basis is something to be proud of


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The guy honestly needs to go mega heel as he would be over as fuck with the crowd hating him for real. Question is can he bring a proper compelling heel run. So far his attempts have been nerdy like the other guys


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Every promo he cuts is exactly the same and it really is about nothing. Not really pushing any storyline or driving character. Every week it's a promo informing us how hard he works followed by him starting to cry like a bitch. Tell me how repeating yourself and overly being emotional om a regular basis is something to be proud of


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I thought it was awful. I don't want to be preached at, even if it's something I agree with, on a wrestling show I watch for a bit of escapism and entertainment. I'm happy for Cody that he's going to be a dad, but I don't want it in storylines and I don't want to see him blubbing like a hormonal teenage girl over it.

The US v UK thing is dumb, there's no heat there - and we're divided almost as much as the US is on political and social lines. I'm all for Ogogo against Cody, but not like it's being presented.

My ears pricked up for the Gabriel Kidd name drop. Could we see this Young Lion in AEW ?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *WWE was right about his midcard ceiling the whole time and he just refuses to accept it.*


He's one of the best talents in the company. Separate the wrestler from the asshole man that he is and you will see that it's true.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> See I don't exactly agree with that either. I think he's a wonderful babyface promo and when he doesn't lean on the some of is overly common tropes, is a great worker too. I thought he shined leading up to the MJF match, I liked the promos and eventual matches with Brodie, and with Darby too. I think he c
> 
> I just think his own ego is his downfall, and also his adoration to be like Dusty, which I think pushes him in a direction he probably shouldn't be going to. His ego is making him believe that everything he's doing is great, and that he can pull anything off to make it good, like the match with Peter Avaleon and the like. He just needs to be reeled back in, but clearly isn't helped by Brandy basically buttering him up too.


*But literally no one benefits from working with him, nor does he come out of feuds looking good. Darby was over because people already liked Darby. MJF was already the top heel. I won't mention Brodie because he needed time off for his medical issues. Pentagon was set back after getting a promising new manager when Cody no sold his arm breaker and rolled him up. You already mentioned the Pete Avalon match was a flop, so I don't even need to go there. QT builds a faction and loses his first encounter with Cody. We didn't give a s*** before and we definitely don't give a s*** now. Ogogo will get over in spite of Cody, not because of him. He's not a top guy, but he does a great job at acting like one.*


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> He's one of the best talents in the company. Separate the wrestler from the asshole man that he is and you will see that it's true.


Yeah, but is that really saying anything? He's a big fish in a small pond. It's easy for him to look great against guys like Jelly or Pockets. He's a B- B+ in ring wise. Nothing wrong with that, just nothing to really brag about. Especially given his competition.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> He's one of the best talents in the company. Separate the wrestler from the asshole man that he is and you will see that it's true.


*I'm a Black person that still can admit Hogan is top three of all time. I can still watch Benoit matches. I have no problems separating the performer from reality. Cody has somehow created the illusion since joining New Japan that he's a bigger deal than he actually is. People are finally starting to see through it now. He's not top five in his own company, let alone an ace of wrestling.*


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Let's be honest, Cody and Dustin are OK but both are kinda pricks too. Probably why the McMahons never really got behind either of them. An ego and big mouth isn't a bad thing but you need to know when to pull back a bit.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cody is a slightly above average talent who thinks he is Gods gift to wrestling. He doesn't have a fraction of a fraction of the charisma that his dad had, and he doesn't have the natural ability his brother has.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

I thought the promo was amazing! "The American Dream" will be back for one night only 😿, and I hope Cutie Marshall can just stay behind the curtains afterwards.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

DaSlacker said:


> Let's be honest, Cody and Dustin are OK but both are kinda pricks too. Probably why the McMahons never really got behind either of them. An ego and big mouth isn't a bad thing but you need to know when to pull back a bit.


Disagree about Dustin. He was no worse than a lot of guys back then. He also got about as far as he was going to in the WWE with that gimmick, the time period and being "too Southern". He was still featured prominently until he self destructed from drug use. He was also brought back several times until his drug use and weight became too much. I've always viewed Dustin as a main event guy, just not in the WWE probably. He came along a bit too late unfortunately. He was better than Cody ever was in early 90s WCW and actually did remind you of his dad.

Cody though? Nah lol. This promo wasn't good but it's not the end of the end of the world. The last thing a lot of Americans want to hear right now is some rah rah "murica fuck yeah" promo after almost two years of Covid, begging the government for help and heightened racial tensions/awareness. Plus Cody ain't his dad. Dusty actually was the poor son of the plumber who made it. Hell even Dustin talked about how he had a strained relationship with his dad from never being around etc, drug use etc. Cody's the son of a celebrity with a super model wife and, as far as we know, has never really struggled in life as he was in WWE by his early 20s.

Anyways, the promo was cringey. Reminded me those celebrities during the start of the pandemic preaching at people from their mansions, but most people will forget about it and life'll go on. I think Ogogo is really miscasted as a heel though. His story is quintessential babyface stuff.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

kennykiller12 said:


> I think Ogogo is really miscasted as a heel though. His story is quintessential babyface stuff.


That's spot on. Ogogo's a charming, likeable, good looking guy with a sympathetic real life back story. Prime baby face material, just as how he was presented on Dark.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

JBLGOAT said:


> It would be a good gimmick for him and Brandi to be egomaniacs using big words that dumb wrestling fans can’t understand


What's the deal with wrestling fans and big words? This isn't the first time I've heard it, is there just a lot of insecure idiots in wrestling circles, or is this just an in general thing these days on the internet.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

And this is why Vince never pushed him as a maineventer. This is a mid card talent trying to desperately convince everyone that he’s main event worthy.

A great promo puts butts to seats, he hasn’t done that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393644837417721858
> *@bdon has just been completely vindicated.*


What was this in response to? I’m missing the context.

I mean, I know I’m right about that POS. Just want to understand context haah


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> What's the deal with wrestling fans and big words? This isn't the first time I've heard it, is there just a lot of insecure idiots in wrestling circles, or is this just an in general thing these days on the internet.


Nah, intellectualism has always been a staple of heels. The working class American has long associated it with formal education, elitism, self-importance etc. Don't know if that's as true today, though, as a lot of wrestling fans post-Attitude Era are nerds.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Nevermind. I read the rest. This POS fucking sucks. 


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm a Black person that still can admit Hogan is top three of all time. I can still watch Benoit matches. I have no problems separating the performer from reality. Cody has somehow created the illusion since joining New Japan that he's a bigger deal than he actually is. People are finally starting to see through it now. He's not top five in his own company, let alone an ace of wrestling.*


I’m marking out for you now. Haha

Anyone that buys Cody as Top 3 in the company has been worked by his smoke and mirrors, but I thank you for that: you outed yourself as being the lowest common denominator of wrestling fandom.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The dreaded AEW echo chamber once again. All these guys seems delusional at this point. I say that because if Cody was sane, he would just watch at his own work. I think that promo was not even Top 10 of all the ones that he made. Did he think it was good cause he choked up? His dialogue was pretty cliche, not very creative. And his delivery has been far better before. Furthermore, it could not connect that much cause it was too short. 

What makes it awkward and hollow is that the lack of build. What brought this forth? He became nationalistic just cause that Ogogo guy put a British flag on him? That should be a badge of honor, who doesn't love the Brits?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wh


Wolf Mark said:


> The dreaded AEW echo chamber once again. All these guys seems delusional at this point. I say that because if Cody was sane, he would just watch at his own work. I think that promo was not even Top 10 of all the ones that he made. Did he think it was good cause he choked up? His dialogue was pretty cliche, not very creative. And his delivery has been far better before. Furthermore, it could not connect that much cause it was too short.
> 
> What makes it awkward and hollow is that the lack of build. What brought this forth? He became nationalistic just cause that Ogogo guy put a British flag on him? That should be a badge of honor, who doesn't love the Brits?


What is most comical about it all is this: in 2021, can you imagine booking a feud based on the merit of nationalism? And this motherfucker talks shit about Vince’s carny booking ideas?

Go away, Cody. Please.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> The dreaded AEW echo chamber once again. All these guys seems delusional at this point. I say that because if Cody was sane, he would just watch at his own work. I think that promo was not even Top 10 of all the ones that he made. Did he think it was good cause he choked up? His dialogue was pretty cliche, not very creative. And his delivery has been far better before. Furthermore, it could not connect that much cause it was too short.
> 
> What makes it awkward and hollow is that the lack of build. What brought this forth? He became nationalistic just cause that Ogogo guy put a British flag on him? That should be a badge of honor, *who doesn't love the Brits?*


Americans, The Irish, The French, The Welsh, The Scots, need I go on?

I hope it was sarcasm that I missed, bc most people consider The Brits condescending wankers.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Americans, The Irish, The French, The Welsh, The Scots, need I go on?
> 
> I hope it was sarcasm that I missed, bc most people consider The Brits condescending wankers.


The Welsh and Scottish hate the British ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

bdon said:


> What was this in response to? I’m missing the context.
> 
> I mean, I know I’m right about that POS. Just want to understand context haah


*About his promo this week.*


----------



## JaysonF (Sep 7, 2017)

I really don’t get the hate this guy gets. He’s easily one of the best promos in the company, he if nothing else has emotion and comes off a lot more believable than most on the roster. I’d rather listen to Cody cut a promo than Moxley sitting in a boiler room somewhere, or Omega (though he’s not bad at all), or the Bucks, among others. 
Then people bitch about his entrance, like Omegas that takes a full minute for him to make it out the tunnel and having to listen to Robert’s stupid ring announcement with the “North Carolina” spiel is any better or less cringe, or the Bucks with the fake money, or having to listen to everyone song Jericho’s theme every fucking time is better. 
I know I’m sounding like a big defender of him, which I guess I kind of am, but I’m not a huge fan of him, I just think people unnecessarily pour on him and I don’t see the same thing others do. Most of these guys are egotistical assholes, big deal, Cody is easily one of the most well rounded on the roster.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

JaysonF said:


> I really don’t get the hate this guy gets. He’s easily one of the best promos in the company, he if nothing else has emotion and comes off a lot more believable than most on the roster. I’d rather listen to Cody cut a promo than Moxley sitting in a boiler room somewhere, or Omega (though he’s not bad at all), or the Bucks, among others.
> Then people bitch about his entrance, like Omegas that takes a full minute for him to make it out the tunnel and having to listen to Robert’s stupid ring announcement with the “North Carolina” spiel is any better or less cringe, or the Bucks with the fake money, or having to listen to everyone song Jericho’s theme every fucking time is better.
> I know I’m sounding like a big defender of him, which I guess I kind of am, but I’m not a huge fan of him, I just think people unnecessarily pour on him and I don’t see the same thing others do. Most of these guys are egotistical assholes, big deal, Cody is easily one of the most well rounded on the roster.



have you ever seen a movie ? a movie with proper human story telling and expression ? they dont show someone repeating themselves the entire time and crying over the same bullshit over and over again. they develop character that evolves through the movie and evolve story through out. codys character is not telling any story about himself that is going up and down any scale. its just the same tone every promo that comes out the exactly the same every time. this is not a skill. im not saying hes bad as he is better than many that can at least speak but he spits the same bullshit week in week out with the exact same predictable cry that we always assume will happen is far from realistic. yes his bitch ass is genuinely emotional for real but it dont make it good. he just comes off like a pussy that is so desperate to be wanted instead of showing us something worthy. 


for this exact reason is why i think he would legit be a great heel at this point of everyones views of him from his entire career. it would be gold because he genionely bothers so many people.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Not being about general patriotism i hate every country promo in existence. Its only acceptable on independence day, Australia day or Canada day etc.

Im a patriot in the sense i love the weather and the food and afl but other than that Australia is just a country to me. You'd never see me with an aussie flag on my verandah or listening to nothing but ACDC and cold chisel 24 hours a day


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Cody and Jericho need to go away.....now I understand why Vince would shoot down most of their ideas. At first I always considered Vince a tyrant for having so much control over the talent...but seeing how AEW is being run....now I can understand why. 
That promo by Cody was so over the top and forced.... made it sound like he was feuding Bret Hart in 1997 or something. 
Cody and Jericho were the 2 biggest assets the company had in 2019...now they are two of the biggest liabilities.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

In context the promo was bad. It didn't make much sense and he rambled on about being a proud American, and having an interracial baby, segregation. It was just confusing. I don't get how that promo had anything to do with him facing Anthony Ogogo. 

If you take that promo and remove it out of context I guess it wasn't that bad. But it just didn't fit the situation at all. Why was he talking about interracial marriage and shit?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It was just such a random promo. What is the heat here? They stole his bus which he happened to somehow actually still be in later in the show? He wants to have the big angles but does not put in the time and effort to build what you need to in order to get there. No one cares about QT's students. They rush absolutely EVERYTHING.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

AthleticGirth said:


> The Welsh and Scottish hate the British ?


You used the word hate, but many Scots & Welsh folk dislike/hate the English.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cody knows what he's doing and you're all falling for it which makes him look even smarter....Code-ster making the marks btich and moan.. i love it lol


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *But literally no one benefits from working with him, nor does he come out of feuds looking good. Darby was over because people already liked Darby. MJF was already the top heel. I won't mention Brodie because he needed time off for his medical issues. Pentagon was set back after getting a promising new manager when Cody no sold his arm breaker and rolled him up. You already mentioned the Pete Avalon match was a flop, so I don't even need to go there. QT builds a faction and loses his first encounter with Cody. We didn't give a s*** before and we definitely don't give a s*** now. Ogogo will get over in spite of Cody, not because of him. He's not a top guy, but he does a great job at acting like one.*


Lol, If you don't think Cody is going to be doing the heavy lifting in that match in order to put over Ogogo you've got to be joking. Ogogo will get over naturally, he's good looking, built, can talk, has the pedigree, but he's gotta have a good first match and literally the best person in the promotion to do that with a complete rookie is Cody. 

I know you don't like him but this guy could pull a good to decent match out of a stump. He's obviously been working with him for more than a couple months at The Factory and will only work more closely going into DoN. The guy practically made Wardlow overnight with their cage match with his selling and ragdolling. 

If not Cody -- who should Ogogo be facing for his first match ever?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Lol, If you don't think Cody is going to be doing the heavy lifting in that match in order to put over Ogogo you've got to be joking. Ogogo will get over naturally, he's good looking, built, can talk, has the pedigree, but he's gotta have a good first match and literally the best person in the promotion to do that with a complete rookie is Cody.
> 
> I know you don't like him but this guy could pull a good to decent match out of a stump. He's obviously been working with him for more than a couple months at The Factory and will only work more closely going into DoN. The guy practically made Wardlow overnight with their cage match with his selling and ragdolling.
> 
> If not Cody -- who should Ogogo be facing for his first match ever?


*And where did Wardlow go from there? Nowhere for over a year. Again, you're missing the point. No one has benefitted from working with Cody. He has these spectacles for himself, not to get people over.*


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Americans, The Irish, The French, The Welsh, The Scots, need I go on?
> 
> I hope it was sarcasm that I missed, bc most people consider The Brits condescending wankers.


Historically perhaps but not currently! I don't look at them and think "I hate the Brits!". I have many British friends and they are very much occidental people and view things similar to us. As far as I know, they are not blowing up buildings. Plus the Welsh and Scots and Northern Irish are Brits.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Not being about general patriotism i hate every country promo in existence. Its only acceptable on independence day, Australia day or Canada day etc.
> 
> Im a patriot in the sense i love the weather and the food and afl but other than that Australia is just a country to me. You'd never see me with an aussie flag on my verandah or listening to nothing but ACDC and cold chisel 24 hours a day


Neither am I, not In the least.

But at the same time the amount of negativity surrounding America and The West in general, it's actually slightly refreshing to hear somebody who is somewhat positive about something, even vaguely or confusingly so lol. 

The fact that all he had to do was mention America, freedom, and race in order to practically incite a riot online shows just how far out of step people are with reality. 

It wasn't the greatest promo of all time but, lord mercy if it didn't get a huge response.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Joe Gill said:


> Cody and Jericho need to go away.....now I understand why Vince would shoot down most of their ideas. At first I always considered Vince a tyrant for having so much control over the talent...but seeing how AEW is being run....now I can understand why.
> That promo by Cody was so over the top and forced.... made it sound like he was feuding Bret Hart in 1997 or something.
> Cody and Jericho were the 2 biggest assets the company had in 2019...now they are two of the biggest liabilities.


The only positive is that something like Cody did there, he doesn't harm anybody, it's a storyline mainly in his own corner with QT and a bunch of non-wrestlers. It's worst when he involve himself with people with actual talent.



HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> You used the word hate, but many Scots & Welsh folk dislike/hate the English.


It was the British flag, not the English flag.



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> In context the promo was bad. It didn't make much sense and he rambled on about being a proud American, and having an interracial baby, segregation. It was just confusing. I don't get how that promo had anything to do with him facing Anthony Ogogo.
> 
> If you take that promo and remove it out of context I guess it wasn't that bad. But it just didn't fit the situation at all. Why was he talking about interracial marriage and shit?


I can just imagine Ogogo's character saying "what's he rambling about his interracial baby? he is calling me racist?" 

I want a Russo-like storyline where Ogogo saying "I'm the father of your baby!"


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

correct


alex0816 said:


> Cody knows what he's doing and you're all falling for it which makes him look even smarter....Code-ster making the marks btich and moan.. i love it lol



This is what he's been doing since the moment he was kicked out of wwe, this is not new. We all know he's going to turn heel one day. Reality is he sucked as a heel before but I have said this could work well this time around because he's using his own true bullshit that everyone hates towards it. I'm not convinced he can be anything different than what he's done in the past. I'm all for anyone trying though.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *And where did Wardlow go from there? Nowhere for over a year. Again, you're missing the point. No one has benefitted from working with Cody. He has these spectacles for himself, not to get people over.*


Dude Wardlow is one of the best heaters around. That was actually my biggest beef with B&G is that they missed him coming in and murdering everyone, I could see a little bit of it in small screen picture-in-picture but he was fucking ragdolling dudes everywhere when he came in. It was great. 

Wardlow got put over as a legit killer who lost to the better veteran wrestler with Cody -- who also had to moonsault off the top of a cage to actually put him down.

You can't over-expose somebody as green as him though with the monster gimmick. 

That doesn't mean that the guy isn't over, just because he's chillin. If Wardlow has a singles match on Dynamite that's an immediate draw for me because I haven't seen too much of him murdering people.

I dunno that shit is fun.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I came here for the comments


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't


DaveRA said:


> I came here for the comments



Not one person defending him has come up with anything valid


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

It was a great promo, full of fire and emotion. Also, nationalistic angles have always been a part of wrestling. I remember attending a WWE show, and they had a battle royal. The anti-American guy (Hassan something) got into the ring and started yelling at everyone. All the rest of the wrestlers - faces and heels alike - just stopped fighting and stared him down. Then they all beat him up and tossed him out of the ring. It was hilarious!


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> I don't
> 
> 
> Not one person defending him has come up with anything valid


Love home or hate him ... mostly hate on WF ... he is great for business


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

It was a pretty terrible promo tbh. Not the delivery but the content. I find patriotism and such cringe, though, so who knows.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

i demand this thread be locked my thread was locked for doing the exact same thing as this op which is click baiting so why is this one allowed when op is fake & new it was hyperbole/sarcasm but posted it as fact


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

This isn't speculative? Cody had a back and forth with a fan over his promo. Your thread was closed because the dude wasn't even a ufc dude according to @HBK Styles Ospreay and you tried to imply that aew has cemented itself in mainstream society because he said aew first. If I left it open people would have just focused on that and the thread would be dead.

You want to talk about the fighter? Then do it the same way everyone does when discussing cromier or valezquez are bought up. Do you think this guy would translate well to professional wrestling? Don't just say some tin can hardly anyone knows just made aew relevant to the mainstream because this would just get torn apart in this section


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

“Cody, that was the greatest promo in modern history”. -the boys backstage


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't understand American politics all that much but I thought it was a pretty good patriotic promo. They have been teasing Ogogo being a British heel for like weeks now. So I kind of saw this coming when he buried Cody under British flag. 

It was a classic American hero babyface promo against the foreign baddie. 

Sure the story has played out like million times and I'm not particularly looking forward to the match but I don't get the hate.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> I don't
> 
> 
> Not one person defending him has come up with anything valid


the fact that someone made a thread about a tweet he made and you and whoever else talk about it more then any other topic about AEW today is proof that people do care about him whether they like him or not.

if people don't understand his hyperbole it makes Cody look that much smarter honestly


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Worth noting that cutting the greatest promo in modern history isn't saying much considering that 99.9% of modern Pro Wrestlers have no business even trying to cut a promo because they're all so terrible at it.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Average B+ player thinking he’s an A+ player.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> i demand this thread be locked my thread was locked for doing the exact same thing as this op which is click baiting so why is this one allowed when op is fake & new it was hyperbole/sarcasm but posted it as fact


Are you gonna do this all the time? What are you, 12?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> I don't understand American politics all that much but I thought it was a pretty good patriotic promo. They have been teasing Ogogo being a British heel for like weeks now. So I kind of saw this coming when he buried Cody under British flag.
> 
> It was a classic American hero babyface promo against the foreign baddie.
> 
> Sure the story has played out like million times and I'm not particularly looking forward to the match but I don't get the hate.


I watched the shows and I don't remember Ogogo being played as a foreign baddie. He's just some dude from QT's school.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> It would be a good gimmick for him and Brandi to be egomaniacs using big words that dumb wrestling fans can’t understand


Instead Cody uses big words and doesn't understand them himself.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> I watched the shows and I don't remember Ogogo being played as a foreign baddie. He's just some dude from QT's school.


First promo he said he was a proud British household athlete. Second promo he said a few things about america being undivided etc. Then he attacked Cody and dropped a British flag on his body. 

A proud foreigner who is a heel says some mild stuff about the country he is in and then drops his national flag on his opponent who is clearly an American. It translates over to me as a foreign baddie stuff. 

Cody's promo wasn't misdirected in my opinion but it was alot more patriotic than it should have been. Maybe if Ogogo had said some vile stuff about america instead of mild insults it would have made more sense then.

I however do see burying Cody under British flag as insulting for someone who is patriotic.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> First promo he said he was a proud British household athlete. Second promo he said a few things about america being undivided etc. Then he attacked Cody and dropped a British flag on his body.
> 
> A proud foreigner who is a heel says some mild stuff about the country he is in and then drops his national flag on his opponent who is clearly an American. It translates over to me as a foreign baddie stuff.
> 
> ...


The problem is the whole patriotism gimmick is played out. America and UK are in bed with each other. The world is more international than ever. The western world recognise each country.
Racism and bigotism is very unpopular in the 21st century. It is very trash overall and old fashioned. In the WWE, the FOTC is British.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

As far as I am concerned, they have buried Ogogo before he even got started.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> The problem is the whole patriotism gimmick is played out. America and UK are in bed with each other. The world is more international than ever. The western world recognise each country.
> Racism and bigotism is very unpopular in the 21st century. It is very trash overall and old fashioned. In the WWE, the FOTC is British.


Agreed. Wrestling has changed. Most of the 80s stuff doesn't work anymore. I have been saying this for a while. 

That being said, Patriotism isn't really racism or bigotism. You can love your country yet still respect other countries and cultures. 

The problem for me as an outsider to west is It felt like Cody fired back missiles to respond to Ogogo's throwing knives.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> i demand this thread be locked my thread was locked for doing the exact same thing as this op which is click baiting so why is this one allowed when op is fake & new it was hyperbole/sarcasm but posted it as fact


Maybe because you're a card-carrying, certified troll.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> Agreed. Wrestling has changed. Most of the 80s stuff doesn't work anymore. I have been saying this for a while.
> 
> That being said, Patriotism isn't really racism or bigotism. You can love your country yet still respect other countries and cultures.
> 
> The problem for me as an outsider to west is It felt like Cody fired back missiles to respond to Ogogo's throwing knives.


Codys promo was irrelevant. He started talking about mixed race babies, as if his wife and his kid are seen as not being American.

For a woke company, that was a very “read the room” promo. The whole feud is “read the room”

feud might look good in the 70s. Not now.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

this is the biggest problem with trying to do 100 storylines at the same time.... half the audiene doesnt even remember ogogo talking shit about americans, its typical TK ADHD booking. If ogogo spent months trashing americans and cody then maybe that promo would have been justified. It was one of the most tone def, random and unjustified promos ive ever seen. cody thought he was going to do some epic promo about race relations in america....but just ended up embarrassing himself


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> Codys promo was irrelevant. He started talking about mixed race babies, as if his wife and his kid are seen as not being American.
> 
> For a woke company, that was a very “read the room” promo. The whole feud is “read the room”
> 
> feud might look good in the 70s. Not now.


The point he tried to make was that America has its issues but for every problem they have they have also grown as a nation. Using himself and his family as an interracial couple example.

But yes it wasn't warranted. Ogogo didn't attack his family or his wife's race. It was unwarranted for sure.

They needed to flesh this out more if they wanted to go this route. Cody does this all the time.

They did like 3 stories in this feud. Friend turns heel on you, faction vs faction and now American Hero vs Foreign heel. It's too much and unwarranted.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cody could be a perfect Homelander like character right now though. They could really do something cool like that with this.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Joe Gill said:


> this is the biggest problem with trying to do 100 storylines at the same time.... half the audiene doesnt even remember ogogo talking shit about americans, its typical TK ADHD booking. If ogogo spent months trashing americans and cody then maybe that promo would have been justified. It was one of the most tone def, random and unjustified promos ive ever seen. cody thought he was going to do some epic promo about race relations in america....but just ended up embarrassing himself


here’s the thing - why would Ogogo trash America? Is he salty about the American Revolution? I mean seriously. Get a better and more original gimmick. They fucking had one for Ogogo and opted for typical played out gimmick that will have Ogogo defeated almost immediately, resulting in the difficulty to bounce back.

Sometimes I swear I hope for AEW to close up. It’s retarded booking.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I was promised originality. I was promised new shit. I was promised a product that’s fit for the 21st century.

where the fuck does a UK vs USA feud fit in this?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

JaysonF said:


> I really don’t get the hate this guy gets. He’s easily one of the best promos in the company, he if nothing else has emotion and comes off a lot more believable than most on the roster. I’d rather listen to Cody cut a promo than Moxley sitting in a boiler room somewhere, or Omega (though he’s not bad at all), or the Bucks, among others.
> *Then people bitch about his entrance, like Omegas that takes a full minute for him to make it out the tunnel and having to listen to Robert’s stupid ring announcement with the “North Carolina” spiel is any better or less cringe*, or the Bucks with the fake money, or having to listen to everyone song Jericho’s theme every fucking time is better.
> I know I’m sounding like a big defender of him, which I guess I kind of am, but I’m not a huge fan of him, I just think people unnecessarily pour on him and I don’t see the same thing others do. Most of these guys are egotistical assholes, big deal, Cody is easily one of the most well rounded on the roster.


Omega is actually openly mocking Cody with this heel character if you add up the details in totality: he began this character by having the over-the-top entrances, began wearing the ridiculous suits,his first promo as champion was telling TK how he was “a money mark and hiring everyone of the other EVP’s family and friends”, has taken to using Don Callis and really leaning into that “father”-figure BS, and the cherry on top being that he has now got the former comedy wrestler who lived his whole body down in Michael Nakazawa dressing like a literal production team member and going by the name “M.T.” Nakazawa (a clear mockery of QT Marshall).

Cody is not liked by Omega, and Omega is literally showing Cody that he can do a better job of being Cody rHHHodes than Cody rHHHodes.



Joe Gill said:


> Cody and Jericho need to go away.....now I understand why Vince would shoot down most of their ideas. At first I always considered Vince a tyrant for having so much control over the talent...but seeing how AEW is being run....now I can understand why.
> That promo by Cody was so over the top and forced.... made it sound like he was feuding Bret Hart in 1997 or something.
> Cody and Jericho were the 2 biggest assets the company had in 2019...now they are two of the biggest liabilities.


I have been saying this since around April/May of last year when the COVID, crowd less Dynamites had on average 40 minutes allotted to Jericho and Cody, yet the ratings are AEW’s worst stretch in existence. 


Two Sheds said:


> It was just such a random promo. What is the heat here? They stole his bus which he happened to somehow actually still be in later in the show? He wants to have the big angles but does not put in the time and effort to build what you need to in order to get there. No one cares about QT's students. They rush absolutely EVERYTHING.


Cody just flat out fucking sucks. He could legit be a great performer, but he is too busy fighting the ghosts of Vince and HHH past while feeling the weight of being the least natural-looking performer in the Rhodes family. 


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *And where did Wardlow go from there? Nowhere for over a year. Again, you're missing the point. No one has benefitted from working with Cody. He has these spectacles for himself, not to get people over.*


You got it, bud. Wardlow did nothing after that match, MJF went over Cody and had to wait nearly 6 months to get a storyline worth hashing out, as champion Cody defended the TNT title weekly while a Brodie and Darby had maybe a total of 7 (correct me someone) title defenses and no one EVER made the title standout due to lack of EVP status. 


Geert Wilders said:


> As far as I am concerned, they have buried Ogogo before he even got started.


2021 and making a new performer with a real tough guy background perform in a fucking 80s, trash feud over love of country. 


zkorejo said:


> Agreed. Wrestling has changed. Most of the 80s stuff doesn't work anymore. I have been saying this for a while.
> 
> That being said, Patriotism isn't really racism or bigotism. You can love your country yet still respect other countries and cultures.
> 
> The problem for me as an outsider to west is It felt like Cody fired back missiles to respond to Ogogo's throwing knives.


It’s easy to fire back missiles when you’re an EVP with no fear of the money mark telling the green performer to return fire...


Geert Wilders said:


> Codys promo was irrelevant. He started talking about mixed race babies, as if his wife and his kid are seen as not being American.
> 
> For a woke company, that was a very “read the room” promo. The whole feud is “read the room”
> 
> feud might look good in the 70s. Not now.


Again Cody fucking sucks.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> You used the word hate, but many Scots & Welsh folk dislike/hate the English.


The point is the Welsh and Scots are British. In fact the biggest Brits are in Scotland and Northern Ireland, check out the Glorious Twelth.

It's true some bigoted Celts dislike the English, mostly because it's stirred up by self serving divisive politicians. I don't understand the weird prejudices people like you have - just take people as they come. 

On topic, There's no heat from putting Ogogo's flag on Cody, same as there wouldn't be if Angelico or Cezar Bononi did. It stinks of Cody just needing some foreigner so he can be Mr big patriotic USA for a night - pretty much out of fucking nowhere. Now I like Cody but he has not had a good 2021 at all.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I wasn't into the promo either (content wise) but this tweet is not something I'm going to piss my pants over.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

What got me about the promos was the arrogance behind the writing of it. Like as if they were saying "nah guys, THIS is what it was all about the entire time. This is what we were building to." When that's not the case.

People keep saying "Ogogo has been cutting anti America promos" as if to say that the direction Cody went in last week suddenly feels natural. I only watch Dynamite. I don't usually care enough to watch Elevation or Dark. And I'm of the belief that you shouldn't have to watch those shows to make sense of things on Dynamite. If you want pad some one's win/loss record? Fine. But story developments are a different thing. So on Dynamite, I remember Ogogo cutting one anti America promo. But it wasn't a promo in the ring or anything they built up to. It was 30 second a promo that aired while wrestlers were making their way to the ring in a side box on the screen. I couldn't even tell what he said the promo was such a nothing promo. All I remember is that he made derogatory comments toward the US.

And when we look at this whole thing in terms of how it started, this started as QT being jealous of Cody and him and his students betraying Cody, his brother, and their allies. Cody then disappears for a month and comes back to attack QT for revenge. And a week later, he beats QT. And yes, then Ogogo laid him out and draped the flag over top of him.

So if you want to say that's enough for you to justify Cody's promo last week, fine. But for me and many others, they hadn't built up this anti America persona for Ogogo hadn't been built up nearly enough for this to work. And for Cody, he had been mostly focused on QT that to suddenly have this match hate towards Ogogo for this reason feels incredibly forced.

And that's the problem. The transition to this feud felt completely forced, rushed, and sloppy. And to top it all off, it's 2021. I don't care to see the storyline of US vs. anyone in 2021. It's old and incredibly lazy. Why did this have to be he direction? Ogogo has tried to break Cody's ribs with a punch twice and QT's group as a whole has tried to take out him, his brother, his friends, etc. This could be a simple story of Cody getting revenge and it would be fine. But instead we get this.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

alex0816 said:


> Cody knows what he's doing and you're all falling for it which makes him look even smarter....Code-ster making the marks btich and moan.. i love it lol


So, what he’s doing is the opposite of what a face should do.

What a brilliant man.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

bdon said:


> You got it, bud. Wardlow did nothing after that match, MJF went over Cody and had to wait nearly 6 months to get a storyline worth hashing out, as champion Cody defended the TNT title weekly while a Brodie and Darby had maybe a total of 7 (correct me someone) title defenses and no one EVER made the title standout due to lack of EVP status.
> .


*Darby had 9 successful defenses before losing to Miro, but this was after months of an awful feud with team Tazz where they literally did the same segment every week.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> "Some say". Those some would be Cody and maybe his wife


You know on twitter there is a lot of extreme so a lot of people will say that something is the best and the other half will say that it suck....it's twitter.

Also i don't see where he wrote "i cut the best promo in history" he said some people tweeted that to answer the guy saying it was the worst.

It's like if you take the rating of the women quarter this week and tell Boss of Bel-Air "see the women don't draw" then you can be 1500% sure that Boss of Bel-Air will search to find a quarter in which the women did really really good and say "see the women were the biggest draw that night.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The awkwardness of trying to shoehorn in Cody as the champion of American race relations and the (much inferior) second coming of his father into what was a feud between Cody and his less heralded friend who felt like he was carrying all the responsibility while Cody reaped the accolades aside, this is a terrible way to debut a new talent. Ogogo has to lose or else Cody, and by extension now the patriotic Americans he's supposed to be representing, ends up looking foolish. Why do this? It benefits no one. 

I don't enjoy nationalistic feuds to begin with. That this one comes out of nowhere, hurts the newcomer Cody should be trying to elevate, ignores the original feud and somehow morphed into Cody Rhodes explains America's triumph over racism (with tears, 'cause what's a Cody promo sans tears?) renders this outdated trope exercise among the more irritating AEW booking decisions I've seen. Making this whole thing even stupider, Ogogo is half Nigerian. He isn't even the quintessential steroetyped, high born snotty anti-American Brit. And the poor guy had his promising boxing career cut short by visual impairment - he should have been an easy sell as a handsome face but no, Cody had to get his time to remind us all how amazing and patriotic and anti-racist and blue collar American he is. Fuck off, Cody. 

I don't even see a reasonable way to market this as the beginnings of a Cody heel turn. It's just dumb.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

GothicBohemian said:


> I don't even see a reasonable way to market this as the beginnings of a Cody heel turn. It's just dumb.


Everyone loves to try and paint Cody as a psychologist in wrestling, but he fucking sucks as it. He only gets labeled good psychologist, because A) he is the son of Dusty Rhodes, B) he is the brother of Dustin Rhodes, and C) he doesn’t offer much more in terms of in-ring performance that you can even try to praise, so out of pity, one will call his work “good psychology”.

Cody fucking sucks. Midcard for life, and now so too will be Ogogo.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

alex0816 said:


> the fact that someone made a thread about a tweet he made and you and whoever else talk about it more then any other topic about AEW today is proof that people do care about him whether they like him or not.
> 
> if people don't understand his hyperbole it makes Cody look that much smarter honestly


It's called pointing out the continuous bullshit. There is nothing smart about Cody and more about luck. Smart people dont go around trying to sound smart. I don't even hate the guy but he's beyond predictable and no one is getting booked like how he books himself. Did you listen to the last promo? He just rambled about more than one un related topics and did his as usual predictable promo followed by predictable cry


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> Everyone loves to try and paint Cody as a psychologist in wrestling, but he fucking sucks as it. He only gets labeled good psychologist, because A) he is the son of Dusty Rhodes, B) he is the brother of Dustin Rhodes, and C) he doesn’t offer much more in terms of in-ring performance that you can even try to praise, so out of pity, one will call his work “good psychology”.
> 
> Cody fucking sucks. Midcard for life, and now so too will be Ogogo.



Funny because no one will tell you they remember Dusty for his In ring physiology.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Cody is a slightly above average talent who thinks he is Gods gift to wrestling. He doesn't have a fraction of a fraction of the charisma that his dad had, and he doesn't have the natural ability his brother has.


So he’s triple H?


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Where can I see this promo?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The IWC being the IWC . . .

We saw it with Triple H. We saw it with Jeff Jarrett. Now it's Cody's turn.

If you're a wrestler with backstage pull, the IWC is going to hate you. It doesn't matter how nitpicky the justification for that hatred is, they're going to find a reason. And it's going to be doubly rough in the age of social media.

I'm not sure Cody's thickskinned enough to handle it.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

bdon said:


> ...Midcard for life, and now so too will be Ogogo.


I’d say being in a stable led by QT Marshall already sealed that fate.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

WrestleFAQ said:


> The IWC being the IWC . . .
> 
> We saw it with Triple H. We saw it with Jeff Jarrett. Now it's Cody's turn.
> 
> ...



I don't agree with this. You never saw these guys repeat the same bullshit about them selves in promos. I think that's why people are annoyed as he just goes on about the same fucing sad shit about him or something I'm wrestling he doesn't agree with which relates back to him. Guys like hhh and jj actually focused more on the product when it involved them. Trust me I was around for the jj Hate days. The days when the crowd would chant drop the belt over and over again lol. He was a heel of course.

Plus neither of those dudes allowed themselves to be booked on a weekly bases to be the only guy getting that perfect big moment revolving around them.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Cody and Brandi are embarrassing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Bubbly2 said:


> I hate that type of response, probably more than I should. John Cena used to do it whenever he would have a promo cut on him. "I'm just being me, real and i'm proud" kinda thing.


*At least Cena usually kept it about wrestling. I've been watching him for 17 years and couldn't definitively tell you his politics, but Cody ALWAYS brings that shit up unprovoked. Did we forget Ogogo is also Black because he's British? Why make this a racial issue?*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> In context the promo was bad. It didn't make much sense and he rambled on about being a proud American, and having an interracial baby, segregation. It was just confusing. I don't get how that promo had anything to do with him facing Anthony Ogogo.
> 
> If you take that promo and remove it out of context I guess it wasn't that bad. But it just didn't fit the situation at all. Why was he talking about interracial marriage and shit?


Well Ogogo was running down America and Cody gave the good bad that makes us great


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol. Everybody here would be happy if he would completely burn the USA on the mic.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Americans, The Irish, The French, The Welsh, The Scots, need I go on?
> 
> I hope it was sarcasm that I missed, bc most people consider The Brits condescending wankers.


Mate wtf you on about. The Scots and Welsh are Brits, even North Irish are Brits. You don’t know jack shit. The French and Irish still get along with the Brits. Americans are fascinated by the Royals.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Funny because no one will tell you they remember Dusty for his In ring physiology.


Not at all, but Cornette loves him some “Dusty shenanigans”, and that has been lost in translation with the modern wrestling community to mean “psychology”.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Americans, The Irish, The French, The Welsh, The Scots, need I go on?
> 
> I hope it was sarcasm that I missed, bc most people consider The Brits condescending wankers.


wtf is this post lol


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Bubbly2 said:


> wtf is this post lol


The one descriptor that comes to mind is "American"


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Mate wtf you on about. The Scots and Welsh are Brits, even North Irish are Brits. You don’t know jack shit. The French and Irish still get along with the Brits. Americans are fascinated by the Royals.


Literally this was going on in Glasgow and all over Scotland yesterday. 









​


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> What got me about the promos was the arrogance behind the writing of it. Like as if they were saying "nah guys, THIS is what it was all about the entire time. This is what we were building to." When that's not the case.
> 
> People keep saying "Ogogo has been cutting anti America promos" as if to say that the direction Cody went in last week suddenly feels natural. I only watch Dynamite. I don't usually care enough to watch Elevation or Dark. And I'm of the belief that you shouldn't have to watch those shows to make sense of things on Dynamite. If you want pad some one's win/loss record? Fine. But story developments are a different thing. So on Dynamite, I remember Ogogo cutting one anti America promo. But it wasn't a promo in the ring or anything they built up to. It was 30 second a promo that aired while wrestlers were making their way to the ring in a side box on the screen. I couldn't even tell what he said the promo was such a nothing promo. All I remember is that he made derogatory comments toward the US.
> 
> ...




I'd missed this post when skimming the thread, but it explains why Cody's promo made no sense. There was no reason to shift into whatever direction we're now going.

Why not stick to the established storyline? Have Ogogo explain to Cody why he sided with QT Marshall. He could tell his story, say that he though his fighting career was over after when he wasn't able to continue boxing due to his vision. AEW could even throw thier partners at Impact a bone and have him mention Crazzy Steve as planting an inspirational seed where Ogogo wondered if maybe he could find success in pro wrestling. So then Cody gives him an opportunity, and he'll always be thankful to Cody for that, and recruits him for The Nightmare Factory. But then he rarely sees Cody. Who was there every day, showing belief in him and training him, making him realise he could be a winner again, helping him transfer his skills from the boxing ring to a wrestling one? That was QT, and that's why Ogogo supports him. Loyalty.

They could play off the public perception of Cody as only putting in the minimal committment, of usually showing up to fight when celebrities appear. Ogogo could even call himself a celebrity of sorts. He could tell Cody his ego was out of control, that he was acting as if he was better than the people supporting him. This gives Cody two options; transition to heel and run with the negative feedback he's been getting or address the criticism in a way that redeems him. He could acknowledge the hard work QT has done, talk about how his dad opened doors for him in the wrestling world and how his older brother kept those doors open for him. He could still talk about himself. He could talk about how lucky his is, how he has a beautiful wife who didn't send him out the door to a pre-booked laser tattoo removal appointment when he got the world's ugliest neck ink (bless her, she's more understanding than I'd have been), a daughter on the way, enough clout to work when he wants and how he maybe has been a little too self-absorbed. They could fight and come out with mutual respect.

Or, you know, they could toss out the original story and have Ogogo act like a dick and have Cody give a speech about how awesome America is and, more importantly, how awesome Cody is.



Boss of Bel-Air said:


> *At least Cena usually kept it about wrestling. I've been watching him for 17 years and couldn't definitively tell you his politics, but Cody ALWAYS brings that shit up unprovoked. Did we forget Ogogo is also Black because he's British? Why make this a racial issue?*


I'm glad someone mentioned this because it may be one of the biggest issues I have with Cody's little speeches. What makes it worse is that I believe Cody is genuinely interested in racial equality. His dragging it into places where it doesn't belong, and with him as the messenger, doesn't always leave the impression he wants. I wonder if he realizes that? I don't think he does.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I didnt read through the 100 posts here, but Ill just give my opinion on it. I didnt mind the delivery and content of it, I thought it was well done. BUT, the fact it was done to hype a match with ogogo felt out of place to me. This guy has literally been on TV for one 20 second match his entire career and youre here crying? Like, that to me is why it came off so weird. If it would have been to hype a match against his buddy Hangman or something, okay. But Ogogo? Like. Wtf?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I didnt read through the 100 posts here, but Ill just give my opinion on it. I didnt mind the delivery and content of it, I thought it was well done. BUT, the fact it was done to hype a match with ogogo felt out of place to me. This guy has literally been on TV for one 20 second match his entire career and youre here crying? Like, that to me is why it came off so weird. If it would have been to hype a match against his buddy Hangman or something, okay. But Ogogo? Like. Wtf?



thats what people dont get, cody is just a repeat of his own insecure self inflated ego. no one knows who ogogo is or gives a shit. yet he had to give a stupid intense patriotic promo and then involving his intergender child as if that fucking matters to anyone or acting like having a child with someone of a different background is a new thing. followed by his now meaningles crys because its almost every promo. it made zero sense but thats because its simply cody trying to have his weekly big moment. did we also need aew to announce that cody was having a promo ? absolutely not.

im absolutely not being hard on this guy, you dont see it with a single other person on the roster

anyways this is his true self regardless what people think. so its possible this will benefit him when he turns heel.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

AthleticGirth said:


> The point is the Welsh and Scots are British. In fact the biggest Brits are in Scotland and Northern Ireland, check out the Glorious Twelth.
> 
> It's true some bigoted Celts dislike the English, mostly because it's stirred up by self serving divisive politicians. I don't understand the weird prejudices people like you have - just take people as they come.
> 
> On topic, There's no heat from putting Ogogo's flag on Cody, same as there wouldn't be if Angelico or Cezar Bononi did. It stinks of Cody just needing some foreigner so he can be Mr big patriotic USA for a night - pretty much out of fucking nowhere. Now I like Cody but he has not had a good 2021 at all.


I think the best word to describe Celts is oppressed rather than bigoted and I wouldn’t say any politician is causing the division, the friction between the English and Celts is down to one being treated like minorities are treated around the world, back to the Ogogo ,Cody feud the narrative of the factory’s best vs the nightmare family best would have been fine, Ogogo should be the one to look good here


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

GothicBohemian said:


> I'm glad someone mentioned this because it may be one of the biggest issues I have with Cody's little speeches. What makes it worse is that I believe Cody is genuinely interested in racial equality. His dragging it into places where it doesn't belong, *and with him as the messenger, doesn't always leave the impression he wants.* I wonder if he realizes that? I don't think he does.


It comes off incredibly fake, whether it is Cody or other woke far left liberals. The intense crying as if you’re the oppressed party is wrong, IMO. That is not what true empathy and attempting to understand looks like. That’s the actions of an attention seeker trying to come off “cool” and “hip” when they think someone is looking.

Never trust someone who is all too aware of such situations and are actively paying attention to “who might be lookingor listening right now?”Surround yourself with good people who are always themselves, unaware of what eyes and ears may be on them, because they know their heart and past is squeaky clean.

Character is who you are when you think no one is looking, and Cody seems all too protective of his image when people ARE looking. What’s he trying to hide?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@GothicBohemian Cornette nailed it on his review when he said "Why not show us a clip of what he's responding to?" This is literally the bare minimum and they couldn't even do that right.*


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

taker_2004 said:


> The one descriptor that comes to mind is "American"


Something I notice more and more these days is how little (many) Americans know about things beyond their own borders. I appreciate it's a huge country, but still.

I never paid attention to it until Melzer started tweeting about it a couple of years ago.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Bubbly2 said:


> Something I notice more and more these days is how little (many) Americans know about things beyond their own borders. I appreciate it's a huge country, but still.


This never bothered me so much in the past, because I don't eschew provincialism by default. But the thing that's gotten to me recently is how Americans of all political stripes tend to use snippets of foreign politics to fuel their domestic ideologies, without actually being aware of the nuances. How many times do you see liberal Americans painting Canada as some oasis that just can't wait to welcome disgruntled election losers into our borders and provide them "free" healthcare? Conversely, how many times do you see conservative Americans pretend the UK is overrun by Shariah law because y'all don't have enough guns, or that "libtard" Sweden is going bankrupt because of its social welfare policies?

I'd prefer the good ol'-fashioned


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

La Parka said:


> So, what he’s doing is the opposite of what a face should do.
> 
> What a brilliant man.





shandcraig said:


> It's called pointing out the continuous bullshit. There is nothing smart about Cody and more about luck. Smart people dont go around trying to sound smart. I don't even hate the guy but he's beyond predictable and no one is getting booked like how he books himself. Did you listen to the last promo? He just rambled about more than one un related topics and did his as usual predictable promo followed by predictable cry


yall the people who don't understand it lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

TheDraw said:


> Like I said. Only an insane ego maniac would get a neck tattoo like that. Dude think's he's a legit super hero.


So every person with a neck tattoo is an ego maniac ......got it🤣


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@GothicBohemian Cornette nailed it on his review when he said "Why not show us a clip of what he's responding to?" This is literally the bare minimum and they couldn't even do that right.*


Yes, that review pretty much covers it. Even the random whose message Cornette read gave a great assessment of Cody's unnecessary promo.

I love the creative freedom aspect of AEW but Cody versus QT and, by extension, Ogogo highlights everything that can go wrong when there's no one in charge of keeping things on track. 

(and now I'll be binge listening to the rest of this week's dynamite reviews since I hadn't noticed they were uploaded until I saw your post)


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

In all fairness, promos across the industry are at their poorest (possibly rivalled with 2007-2011), so he may not be too far off of the mark.

Realistically, Jericho and MJF have provided better promos in recent weeks than this America cock sucking. I agree, the delivery was pretty good and the passion came across. The problem is that us non-Americans don't want to watch American nationalism (we get enough of this shoved down our throats with gammons, just with a different flag). I liked the link to his father's moniker though, but this is in response to one incident with a flag and a social media post though, right? It seems a little weak compared to some of the "evil" actions from even the mid-2000's un-American heels.

I felt he's done better this year personally.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Gwi1890 said:


> I think the best word to describe Celts is oppressed rather than bigoted and I wouldn’t say any politician is causing the division, the friction between the English and Celts is down to one being treated like minorities.


Oppressed my arse. The Scots and the Northern Irish have more spent on them per capita by Westminster than the English.

The SNP, Plaid Cymru and Sinn Fein lean into naked bigotry when it suits. They play the victim when it suits.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

AthleticGirth said:


> Oppressed my arse. The Scots and the Northern Irish have more spent on them per capita by Westminster than the English.
> 
> The SNP, Plaid Cymru and Sinn Fein lean into naked bigotry when it suits. They play the victim when it suits.


Sure being beaten for speaking their own language in school back in the 40s and flooding a welsh village in 1960 so Liverpool could have access to water , throwing people off their land houses and digging up graves , yeah not oppressed at all keep kidding yourself but this is the truth , and now young adults can’t stay in their own area because their being priced out of by people moving in


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

adamclark52 said:


> So he’s triple H?


Triple H wasn't at Rock or Austins level like he thought he was, but he was miles ahead of Cody and a legit main eventer at the peak of wrestling nationally. Cody should be midcard in an organization that's ECW 2000 tier in terms of popularity.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> So every person with a neck tattoo is an ego maniac ......got it🤣


There’s neck tattoos and then there’s fucking terrible neck tattoos.

Codys defines the latter


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

For once I totally agree with cornette here. This was a truly awful promo long rambling and made no sense at all. What is the point of the USA UK heat it is stupid the countries are allies and long time friends ffs. Russia China Arabs etc ok but even that is dated thinking. But as some have said the problem in America is its own people really very divided country. What was all the black and white crap too. For one agogo is black and two the UK record on race relations is far superior the usas recent record. This was a classic case of cody trying to be like his father but I'm afraid it was totally ill judged and he has nothing like the natural charisma and appeal of his father. They needed to build this up more with Agogo having more promos aimed it dissing the Rhodes family and the USA before this for it to make sense. He hadn't done enough of that. Far too quick a build to this match. He clearly thinks he will go on to be some sort of politic big shot but the best he can hope for is to become mayor of some red neck hick town in the deep south. Embarrassing.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It was just the crutchyest of crutchy promos.

Please cheer me guys otherwise you hate equality and/or America (delete as appropriate).


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

adamclark52 said:


> There’s neck tattoos and then there’s fucking terrible neck tattoos.
> 
> Codys defines the latter


That's completely subjective my guy.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Much as though his promo was crap he is clearly working some guy on twitter there I wouldn't take that seriously. The guy was right though this sucked. Ric Flair literally cuts better promos than this every day of his life.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Id love to see a program with crazy funny heel randy orton unscripted by wwe vs mad ego face cody. That would be fucking awesome to witness. Even John Cena or cm punk would shred cody on the mic one on one that would be funny to see also.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> First promo he said he was a proud British household athlete. Second promo he said a few things about america being undivided etc. Then he attacked Cody and dropped a British flag on his body.
> 
> A proud foreigner who is a heel says some mild stuff about the country he is in and then drops his national flag on his opponent who is clearly an American. It translates over to me as a foreign baddie stuff.
> 
> ...


I seriously don't remember much of it. I'm patriotic and if someone would put the British flag on me, I would say thank you, it's a beautiful flag, I'll take it home. It might be different if it was the flag of a country that bombed my country.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Exact there is zero heat between USA and UK this is stupid and makes no sense. Have some Asian guy come out and slate America and push the China USA angle if you want to go doe the road of cheap racist heat like Vince loved in the 80s.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Funny because no one will tell you they remember Dusty for his In ring physiology.


Well they should cause Dusty understood ring psychology the most. Not the stuff that his son and all his AEW colleages do though, where they do stuff cause it's "cool". One of my favorite matches of all time was between Dusty and Barry Windham. Most of the match it's Barry putting a hand vice on Dusty's head. One small gesture and it was everything. You believed it watching it, these two guys had the crowd in the palm of their hands. There was a ton of heat. After I watched the match I said "this is professional wrestling!". And before that I was not even that much of a Dusty fan. But I tracked down his stuff afterwards and realised he was on another level.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Well they should cause Dusty understood ring psychology the most. Not the stuff that his son and all his AEW colleages do though, where they do stuff cause it's "cool". One of my favorite matches of all time was between Dusty and Barry Windham. Most of the match it's Barry putting a hand vice on Dusty's head. One small gesture and it was everything. You believed it watching it, these two guys had the crowd in the palm of their hands. There was a ton of heat. After I watched the match I said "this is professional wrestling!". And before that I was not even that much of a Dusty fan. But I tracked down his stuff afterwards and realised he was on another level.


Honestly, the reason he isn't remembered for his in ring psychology is simply because good ring psychology was par for the course back then, so he simply didn't stand out in that respect as he would today.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

GothicBohemian said:


> I'd missed this post when skimming the thread, but it explains why Cody's promo made no sense. There was no reason to shift into whatever direction we're now going.
> 
> Why not stick to the established storyline? Have Ogogo explain to Cody why he sided with QT Marshall. He could tell his story, say that he though his fighting career was over after when he wasn't able to continue boxing due to his vision. AEW could even throw thier partners at Impact a bone and have him mention Crazzy Steve as planting an inspirational seed where Ogogo wondered if maybe he could find success in pro wrestling. So then Cody gives him an opportunity, and he'll always be thankful to Cody for that, and recruits him for The Nightmare Factory. But then he rarely sees Cody. Who was there every day, showing belief in him and training him, making him realise he could be a winner again, helping him transfer his skills from the boxing ring to a wrestling one? That was QT, and that's why Ogogo supports him. Loyalty.
> 
> ...


You should write their shows. You know what's compelling and what it would take to get there. You think spent more time at thinking about this than Cody or TK. 



> I'm glad someone mentioned this because it may be one of the biggest issues I have with Cody's little speeches. What makes it worse is that I believe Cody is genuinely interested in racial equality. His dragging it into places where it doesn't belong, and with him as the messenger, doesn't always leave the impression he wants. I wonder if he realizes that? I don't think he does.


Cody laughingly and incompetently wanted to use what happened last year with the riots to do a storyline and turn it about himself. But it did not make any sense. I can just imagine Ogogo's character saying "hey wait a minute, is he calling me racist?" lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> Honestly, the reason he isn't remembered for his in ring psychology is simply because good ring psychology was par for the course back then, so he simply didn't stand out in that respect as he would today.


Not to mention because of Dusty's shape and outgoing persona, he was less respected than he should. But yea there was so many guys that could do it. For most wrestlers, it was normal understanding ring psychology, how to draw an audience in, what to do and when during a match. I watched a Jake Roberts match against Ronnie Garvin on You Tube yesterday and it was better than basically any AEW matches in the last year.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That's completely subjective my guy.


My freedom just intensifies every time I see his hideous neck tattoo.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> Well they should cause Dusty understood ring psychology the most. Not the stuff that his son and all his AEW colleages do though, where they do stuff cause it's "cool". One of my favorite matches of all time was between Dusty and Barry Windham. Most of the match it's Barry putting a hand vice on Dusty's head. One small gesture and it was everything. You believed it watching it, these two guys had the crowd in the palm of their hands. There was a ton of heat. After I watched the match I said "this is professional wrestling!". And before that I was not even that much of a Dusty fan. But I tracked down his stuff afterwards and realised he was on another level.


Yes but that wasn't my point


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> So every person with a neck tattoo is an ego maniac ......got it🤣


Reading comprehension. Learn it.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Best or worst it was long enough to make my feet fall asleep while I sat on the toilet. My turds are more poetic than Cody's verbs.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This is slightly off-topic, but in their book, the Bucks flat out admit it was Cody who pushed against bringing in CM Punk, saying, “We thought we needed a few big names to sell 10k tickets. We mentioned Punk, being that the show was in Chicago, and Cody said, ‘We don’t need Punk.”

Confirmed my suspicions from over a year ago, @The Wood


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> _Jericho was asked, “who writes the show?”: “We don’t have writers and we are very proud of that fact. I book all my stuff. *I think QT Marshall takes all the ideas for the week and then he formats the show.*”_


This is slightly off-topic but.. do you even understand the difference between writing and booking a wrestling show vs formatting and blocking it for television?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> This is slightly off-topic but.. do you even understand the difference between writing and booking a wrestling show vs formatting and blocking it for television?


Yes. What about the job QT is doing suggests he’s good at it?

Furthermore, why are you trying to paint a Jericho quote as my own words..?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> Yes. What about the job QT is doing suggests he’s good at it?
> 
> Furthermore, why are you trying to paint a Jericho quote as my own words..?


Never said he was, it's just your sig and you seem to be trying to say something with it by bolding that line. 

So what were you trying to say?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The only issue was they didn't build enough heat before it.

Do the same promo after 4 weeks of serious heat and everyone would think it was legendary. Instead, viewers are scratching their heads over the UK flag as the impetus.

Also... there's a bit of anti-Cody sentiment creeping in with the Elite fans I reckon.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Never said he was, it's just your sig and you seem to be trying to say something with it by bolding that line.
> 
> So what were you trying to say?


Pointing out the fact that QT FUCKING MARSHALL IS FORMATTING THE SHOW!!! How is this normal? How is this accepted by the AEW faithful?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> The only issue was they didn't build enough heat before it.
> 
> Do the same promo after 4 weeks of serious heat and everyone would think it was legendary. Instead, viewers are scratching their heads over the UK flag as the impetus.
> 
> Also... there's a bit of anti-Cody sentiment creeping in with the Elite fans I reckon.


No, Cody has had go away heat for a while now.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> This is slightly off-topic, but in their book, the Bucks flat out admit it was Cody who pushed against bringing in CM Punk, saying, “We thought we needed a few big names to sell 10k tickets. We mentioned Punk, being that the show was in Chicago, and Cody said, ‘We don’t need Punk.”
> 
> Confirmed my suspicions from over a year ago, @The Wood


😆😂🤣😭 The fucking delusions! Hey Cody, it sold 10k BECAUSE PEOPLE THOUGHT PUNK WOULD BE ON THE SHOW!!!!!!

This was always obvious to me. There was rumours around that time and Punk had done singings a few days before the event. I will always feel that AEW owe a lot to Punk.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> Pointing out the fact that QT FUCKING MARSHALL IS FORMATTING THE SHOW!!! How is this normal? How is this accepted by the AEW faithful?


What's so crazy about it? People can learn new skills and it's not like the guy has to be the second coming of Stone Cold to roughly time out a shows segments.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> 😆😂🤣😭 The fucking delusions! Hey Cody, it sold 10k BECAUSE PEOPLE THOUGHT PUNK WOULD BE ON THE SHOW!!!!!!
> 
> This was always obvious to me. There was rumours around that time and Punk had done singings a few days before the event. I will always feel that AEW owe a lot to Punk.


All In did not sell that many tickets, with plenty of other people trying and failing to do so, months in advance just because they thought Punk would be on the show. Now, there was probably some hope Punk might be on the show. And maybe a few shmucks bought tickets because they were convinced Punk would be there.

But the reason they sold that show it in like half an hour was a combination of the Elite being the hottest thing going outside WWE, building their brand in multiple companies like ROH & NJPW, promoting the show for over a year on Being the Elite, ROH, and other platforms, fans wanting to be apart of something special, and lastly the ticket prices themselves being fairly cheap.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

If Sasha Banks said that, OP would be jerking off while sitting in his poop.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

bdon said:


> This is slightly off-topic, but in their book, the Bucks flat out admit it was Cody who pushed against bringing in CM Punk, saying, “We thought we needed a few big names to sell 10k tickets. We mentioned Punk, being that the show was in Chicago, and Cody said, ‘We don’t need Punk.”
> 
> Confirmed my suspicions from over a year ago, @The Wood


*Because he would instantly get outshined and forgotten about.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> What's so crazy about it? People can learn new skills and it's not like the guy has to be the second coming of Stone Cold to roughly time out a shows segments.


HE STILL DOESN’T KNOW HOW TO DO THE JOB AND RECENTLY ADMITTED THIS!!!

Are you QT’s wife…or just Cody? If the latter, would you fuck off soon please?


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Because he would instantly get outshined and forgotten about.*


I said this a year ago before anyone was hammering away at Cody and wanting him off TV. It was obvious from Day 1 who was the culprit behind Punk not being in AEW.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> HE STILL DOESN’T KNOW HOW TO DO THE JOB AND RECENTLY ADMITTED THIS!!!
> 
> Are you QT’s wife…or just Cody? If the latter, would you fuck off soon please?
> 
> I said this a year ago before anyone was hammering away at Cody and wanting him off TV. It was obvious from Day 1 who was the culprit behind Punk not being in AEW.


You got a direct quote for that?

For someone who doesn't know how to time out a show, it generally flows fairly smoothly, if sometimes a little bit quickly with the amount of stuff they're trying to fit in.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> You got a direct quote for that?
> 
> For someone who doesn't know how to time out a show, it generally flows fairly smoothly, if sometimes a little bit quickly with the amount of stuff they're trying to fit in.











QT Marshall Discusses How He Formats AEW Shows | Fightful News


QT Marshall talks his behind the scenes role in AEW.




www.fightful.com





“Everything is done through text and different group chats and ideas coming from 100 different directions. At the beginning of the week, I get with Tony because I'm the one, with Tony's oversight , I format the show. Sometimes, I just put '[Wrestler A] second' because I don't know the full creative. When we go to our production meeting, nine out of ten times, Tony will explain what it is. Sometimes, the way he explains it, it's not fully understood because he may not want to give so much away. Right now, we do everything on the phone because of the pandemic, we do conference calls and it's much easier this way. The next day at TV, production may pull me aside and are like, 'What is this?' Sometimes I know, sometimes I don't. If I don't know, I send appropriate messages and we figure it out. Guys know that if I'm texting, it's for a specific reason and ten out of ten times it's to help them. *When I first saw Cody formatting a pay-per-view, I was like, 'This is fun, I want to do this,' not realizing that every week for TV with commercial breaks and everything. It is fun and Tony oversees it. I'm not perfect and there are times I'll oversee something and have this segment next to this segment and it's the same thing.* I don't know the creative and had I known, I wouldn't have put two brawls next to each other. Things are going to happen and we're all learning. *For someone who has never done it, I think I'm doing alright.* A lot of it is common sense and asking questions," he said.”


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

bdon said:


> HE STILL DOESN’T KNOW HOW TO DO THE JOB AND RECENTLY ADMITTED THIS!!!
> 
> Are you QT’s wife…or just Cody? If the latter, would you fuck off soon please?
> 
> I said this a year ago before anyone was hammering away at Cody and wanting him off TV. It was obvious from Day 1 who was the culprit behind Punk not being in AEW.


*You were ahead of the curve Bdon. Congratulations 😂*


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

bdon said:


> QT Marshall Discusses How He Formats AEW Shows | Fightful News
> 
> 
> QT Marshall talks his behind the scenes role in AEW.
> ...


QT doing the show is bad, Tony keeping angles secret from the person formatting the show is even fucking worse.

Not trying to defend QT, it's stupid he's in this role, but MAN the line about people withholding information just drives me mental. Why does the creative need to be a surprise to QT too, ffs. He's not a customer!


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Cody would be so awesome if he would just never open his mouth. The guy is more cringe than when John Cena was at his lamest.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Cody would be so awesome if he would just never open his mouth. The guy is more cringe than when John Cena was at his lamest.




BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Because he would instantly get outshined and forgotten about.*


You know it. The last thing an ego maniac narcissist wants to do is bring in another ego maniac narcissist with a bigger ego and fan following than him. Not to mention Punk isn't someone that's easily controllable. He's not all about the $$$ and is more popular than Cody so all he will do is take Cody's spotlight. I really couldn't see these two co existing at all with Cody having power over him. 

I find the Cody situation in AEW interesting. I've never seen such blatant use of power to elevate oneself in position. Not since maybe Jeff Jarrett off the top of my head.
I mean, HHH was already a badass and headed to the top before he married Steph. Cody think's he's fooling everyone by not allowing himself to challenge for the AEW World Championship. But most people with a brain can see that the way he's booked, from feuding with celebs and using every gimmick, gizmo and gaget he can find to get himself over all, it's pretty damn obvious that he's booking himself as the big man on campus despite not having the title. He even has a TV show on the way. He's basically the main event star that nobody asked for. 

I'm not saying the dude isn't talented. He's easily one of AEW's best talents. But I don't remember anybody begging for Cody Rhodes to be pushed to the moon before AEW was a thing.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> All In did not sell that many tickets, with plenty of other people trying and failing to do so, months in advance just because they thought Punk would be on the show. Now, there was probably some hope Punk might be on the show. And maybe a few shmucks bought tickets because they were convinced Punk would be there.
> 
> But the reason they sold that show it in like half an hour was a combination of the Elite being the hottest thing going outside WWE, building their brand in multiple companies like ROH & NJPW, promoting the show for over a year on Being the Elite, ROH, and other platforms, fans wanting to be apart of something special, and lastly the ticket prices themselves being fairly cheap.


Well speaking from personal experiencce, I had friends that went there thinking he would be there. lol And I almost ordered it because of that. No one of us had any interest for the Elite.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> In all fairness, promos across the industry are at their poorest (possibly rivalled with 2007-2011), so he may not be too far off of the mark.
> 
> Realistically, Jericho and MJF have provided better promos in recent weeks than this America cock sucking. I agree, the delivery was pretty good and the passion came across. The problem is that us non-Americans don't want to watch American nationalism (we get enough of this shoved down our throats with gammons, just with a different flag). I liked the link to his father's moniker though, but this is in response to one incident with a flag and a social media post though, right? It seems a little weak compared to some of the "evil" actions from even the mid-2000's un-American heels.
> 
> I felt he's done better this year personally.


American Nationalism can work even with non-Americans. Look at Hogan in his heydays. I hear the song "God Bless th USA" by Lee Greenwood and get all choked up. This was just a trash promo. It was not justified to exist, it was an overblown response to something that did not warrant it. And the content of the promo was all over the place.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TheDraw said:


> Cody would be so awesome if he would just never open his mouth. The guy is more cringe than when John Cena was at his lamest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Steph or no Steph, Triple H was always a top guy. Cody would be mid card for life if he didn't run the company and he knows it. I think he's actually worse than early TNA Jeff Jarrett.*


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Shock Street said:


> QT doing the show is bad, Tony keeping angles secret from the person formatting the show is even fucking worse.
> 
> Not trying to defend QT, it's stupid he's in this role, but MAN the line about people withholding information just drives me mental. Why does the creative need to be a surprise to QT too, ffs. He's not a customer!


I thought they had the wcw producer guy can't remember his name. I know they are trying to be all inclusive and keep it all friendly giving the talent extra jobs but ffs give the technical jobs to professionals. Letting qt who had never wrestled big time in his life make this stuff up is daft at least let one of the wwe guys do it who understand good production values. Also they have gaming nerds who done minimal wrestling computer game creation like omega and Aubrey in charge of the game. Not much wonder it's so bloody late in production and will probably come off us amatuer. Need to stop all the jobs for the wives and friends and hire professionals.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Steph or no Steph, Triple H was always a top guy. Cody would be mid card for life if he didn't run the company and he knows it. I think he's actually worse than early TNA Jeff Jarrett.*


Bingo!!


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Ogogo is the real babyface in this feud. Cody just spouting pro America propaganda nonsense and it makes me hate him more

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394403200762105866


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

shadow_spinner said:


> Ogogo is the real babyface in this feud. Cody just spouting pro America propaganda nonsense and it makes me hate him more
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394403200762105866


Man alive, Ogogo's tweet is placing this feud even further into the gutter. 

Just stop.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*How does AEW manage to routinely fuck up shit that should be braindead easy to get over? Bucks vs FTR, Miro in 2020, Sting, Christian, and now a young, chiseled, attractive Olympian in Ogogo that's been reduced to "generic foreign heel #500." That level of mediocrity takes effort.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The mentality to this dude has changed dramatically since the start. So many more people see his shit now. Even myself I was fairly positive at the start but after this long come on man.


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *How does AEW manage to routinely fuck up shit that should be braindead easy to get over? Bucks vs FTR, Miro in 2020, Sting, Christian, and now a young, chiseled, attractive Olympian in Ogogo that's been reduced to "generic foreign heel #500." That level of mediocrity takes effort.*



exactly what tna did


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *How does AEW manage to routinely fuck up shit that should be braindead easy to get over? Bucks vs FTR, Miro in 2020, Sting, Christian, and now a young, chiseled, attractive Olympian in Ogogo that's been reduced to "generic foreign heel #500." That level of mediocrity takes effort.*


You forgot half-blind  Ogogo could be a fresh young face with his background, but Cody has to go and destroy it by "elevating" him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> You forgot half-blind  Ogogo could be a fresh young face with his background, but Cody has to go and destroy it by "elevating" him.


*I didn't know that. That's why everyone said he had a perfect Babyface story. Now, I completely agree.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I didn't know that. That's why everyone said he had a perfect Babyface story. Now, I completely agree.*


Yep, I read an interview the other day.. That´s why he stopped Boxing, he took one too many hit to the head, and it damaged his peripheral vision

Anthony Ogogo Registered Blind After Fracturing Eye Socket


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> QT Marshall Discusses How He Formats AEW Shows | Fightful News
> 
> 
> QT Marshall talks his behind the scenes role in AEW.
> ...


To me none of that says he "DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO DO IT AND ADMITTED IT!!!" It means he's learning and getting better as he's doing it. I can play guitar, that doesn't mean I'm not learning new things and getting better every time I play. What a dumb take


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

It was a truly terrible promo by cody and quite possibly worst promo in all of AEW history so far. Cannot think of one more awful. 

The only good thing for cody to do at this point is leave. I really would prefer to never see or hear from him again in any wrestling related context. AEW or any company. 

Please go away cody.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

thisissting said:


> I thought they had the wcw producer guy can't remember his name. I know they are trying to be all inclusive and keep it all friendly giving the talent extra jobs but ffs give the technical jobs to professionals. Letting qt who had never wrestled big time in his life make this stuff up is daft at least let one of the wwe guys do it who understand good production values. Also they have gaming nerds who done minimal wrestling computer game creation like omega and Aubrey in charge of the game. Not much wonder it's so bloody late in production and will probably come off us amatuer. Need to stop all the jobs for the wives and friends and hire professionals.


Yeah Keith Mitchell is Head of Production. They have people that understand the actual "technical" aspects of the show doing that stuff. QT isn't sitting in the production truck directing the cameras, lighting, music etc, all he's doing is taking the ideas for segments and the matches that Tony and the rest of creative have come up with and organizing and timing out the show.. he's literally just writing out a schedule -- not what I'd call a highly "technical" role unless you consider basic math highly technical.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

They have to be heading towards some type of double turn. Only way this feud would make sense since the "hated heel" is the far more likable one.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394722333152235521


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

None of this makes any sense. 

There's no logical reason AEW would want to portray Cory, who gave a (ridiculous) promo verbally flag waving and highlighting himself and his wife as an example of how America has progressed on racial issues, as a heel figure. that would alienate multiple demographics.

There's no logical reason AEW would want to portray Ogogo, a recognized British athlete who's making 'foreign heel' posts that read as perfectly reasonable to multiple demographics, as a heel figure. 

What is this supposed to be, some sort of meta _There are no true heels or heroes_ art production? Is it an example of bad modern booking? Did one or both of the wrestlers go rogue and just start saying whatever they felt like? What's worse - this or zombie lumberjacks? Will Cody and Ogogo settle their differences while battling a post match run in featuring Dark Order as zombies?


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Ahaha biggest cornball in wrestling for sure


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> To me none of that says he "DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO DO IT AND ADMITTED IT!!!" It means he's learning and getting better as he's doing it. I can play guitar, that doesn't mean I'm not learning new things and getting better every time I play. What a dumb take


Yes but you are not on stage with Metallica while you are learning


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Yeah Keith Mitchell is Head of Production. They have people that understand the actual "technical" aspects of the show doing that stuff. QT isn't sitting in the production truck directing the cameras, lighting, music etc, all he's doing is taking the ideas for segments and the matches that Tony and the rest of creative have come up with and organizing and timing out the show.. he's literally just writing out a schedule -- not what I'd call a highly "technical" role unless you consider basic math highly technical.


What if he thinks the creative sucks or does he not go there lol.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Ogogo gives off strong SJW vibes. SJWs are clear-cut heels.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Prince Devitt said:


> Yes but you are not on stage with Metallica while you are learning


That's actually the stuff I grew up playing: Metallica, Anthrax, Slayer, Exodus, Testament. Love me some thrash.

Realistically though.. I didn't know I had to be as good a guitar player as Kirk Hammett to layout a set-list and hand it to the band and production staff.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

thisissting said:


> What if he thinks the creative sucks or does he not go there lol.


That's not his job, why would he bother going there?


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> That's actually the stuff I grew up playing: Metallica, Anthrax, Slayer, Exodus, Testament. Love me some thrash.
> 
> Realistically though.. I didn't know I had to be as good a guitar player as Kirk Hammett to layout a set-list and hand it to the band and production staff.


Same love thrash metal, no you don't have to be as good as Hammett, but you do have to know your shit, look at when James was burned or broke his wrist, his guitar tech had to be able to step in and play up to an appropriate level, no place for him to still be green/learning, in order for him to do the job he already had a certain level of knowledge and skill and wasn't something where he said that looks neat I'd like to try and then he was their temp guitarist


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> To me none of that says he "DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO DO IT AND ADMITTED IT!!!" It means he's learning and getting better as he's doing it. I can play guitar, that doesn't mean I'm not learning new things and getting better every time I play. What a dumb take


Skills improve as we gain new experience but most jobs require a certain level of experience with the necessary skill before setting you loose alone in an important role.



BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Yeah Keith Mitchell is Head of Production. They have people that understand the actual "technical" aspects of the show doing that stuff. QT isn't sitting in the production truck directing the cameras, lighting, music etc, all he's doing is taking the ideas for segments and the matches that Tony and the rest of creative have come up with and organizing and timing out the show.. he's literally just writing out a schedule -- not what I'd call a highly "technical" role unless you consider basic math highly technical.


Does AEW have a "creative" in the same way WWE does? I dont think so. The freedom for talent to contribute their own ideas is part of what sets them apart. 

Formatting a show can be more than just scheduling. Putting together a 'plot' so that weekly installments of a show have the proper small builds, climaxes and denouements, while telling the larger story that runs throughout the months, shouldn't a skill you learn on your own by trial and error after you're already working on a major production. You can have all the great ideas, promos and exciting matches you want but, unless everything has a reason and contributes to moving the story arcs forward at all times, week after week, the narrative threads get all tangled up and stop making sense.

In the environment described, it seems as if QT may have a big role in plotting out what happens when. He says:

_It is fun and Tony oversees it. I'm not perfect and there are times *I'll oversee something and have this segment next to this segment and it's the same thing. I don't know the creative and had I known, I wouldn't have put two brawls next to each other*. _​
Maybe it doesn't matter who formats Dynamite. Not even an experienced professional could create long term consistency when this is what they're given to work with:

_At the beginning of the week, I get with Tony because I'm the one, with Tony's oversight, I format the show. Sometimes, I just put '[Wrestler A] second' because *I don't know the full creative. When we go to our production meeting, nine out of ten times, Tony will explain what it is. Sometimes, the way he explains it, it's not fully understood because he may not want to give so much away.*_​
Twice he says he doesn't know the creative. It's impossible to plot coherantly when you don't know what will happen segment to segment because you haven't been told the super secret plans. I feel bad for QT. I bet formatting isn't as fun as he thought it would be.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393644837417721858
> *@bdon has just been completely vindicated.*


This is basically a Donald Trump tweet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> None of this makes any sense.
> 
> There's no logical reason AEW would want to portray Cory, who gave a (ridiculous) promo verbally flag waving and highlighting himself and his wife as an example of how America has progressed on racial issues, as a heel figure. that would alienate multiple demographics.
> 
> ...


*Zombie lumberjacks are down there with some of the worst things I've seen in professional wrestling in the last 3 decades. AEW tries their best to join those ranks.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Has anyone noticed how different Cody has been the past year or less. He seems way less engaged and I mean he almost never really Acknowledg the bucks or Kenny which is weird. He seems a lot more distant but as always still presenting his bullshit


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Has anyone noticed how different Cody has been the past year or less. He seems way less engaged and I mean he almost never really Acknowledg the bucks or Kenny which is weird. He seems a lot more distant but as always still presenting his bullshit


He’s being voted off the island.

And just so it is clear: when the Bucks and Tony Khan began having informal meetings and discussions about AEW, Cody was the last holdout. Straight from the Bucks’ mouth. He wasn’t sure, and _*he was still considering returning to the WWE. *_

All of that while also pushing the guys to not bring in Punk. Dude is a snake in the grass with only his best interests at heart…


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Has anyone noticed how different Cody has been the past year or less. He seems way less engaged and I mean he almost never really Acknowledg the bucks or Kenny which is weird. He seems a lot more distant but as always still presenting his bullshit


*Yeah. Solomonster said it best: "Cody's in his own universe."*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yeah. Solomonster said it best: "Cody's in his own universe."*


And yet people defend his actions and talk as if he isn’t out for himself.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> And yet people defend his actions and talk as if he isn’t out for himself.





bdon said:


> And yet people defend his actions and talk as if he isn’t out for himself.



look at the toxic new as a exmaple


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Prince Devitt said:


> Same love thrash metal, no you don't have to be as good as Hammett, but you do have to know your shit, look at when James was burned or broke his wrist, his guitar tech had to be able to step in and play up to an appropriate level, no place for him to still be green/learning, in order for him to do the job he already had a certain level of knowledge and skill and wasn't something where he said that looks neat I'd like to try and then he was their temp guitarist


Like I said a few posts back though, QT doesn't have to be the second coming of Steve Austin to be able to schedule a show. He's not involved in anything technical or even creatively, it's the equivalent to laying out a set list. He's doesn't have to be able to perform like Rey Fenix to give Rey vs whoever 15 minutes before they have to cut to a promo and then a commercial based on what Tony has already booked.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *How does AEW manage to routinely fuck up shit that should be braindead easy to get over? Bucks vs FTR, Miro in 2020, Sting, Christian, and now a young, chiseled, attractive Olympian in Ogogo that's been reduced to "generic foreign heel #500." That level of mediocrity takes effort.*


They just fucking suck at booking. No other way around it. They hit it out of the park sometimes, but damn to they also fail hard sometimes.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This is such a hilarious mess.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Steph or no Steph, Triple H was always a top guy. Cody would be mid card for life if he didn't run the company and he knows it. I think he's actually worse than early TNA Jeff Jarrett.*


Jarrett at least has a bit of natural charisma. Senator Runnels is 100% phoney.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Jarrett at least has a bit of natural charisma. Senator Runnels is 100% phoney.


*At first I was like "What do Terri's titties have to do with this?" 😂*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Zombie lumberjacks are down there with some of the worst things I've seen in professional wrestling in the last 3 decades. AEW tries their best to join those ranks.*


Oh, the Zombies were as bad as it gets. It's the ultimate counter-arugement whenever anyone compares AEW vs WWE booking. 

It's also a good example of what I mean when I talk about a promotion having a coherent look and feel. Or, it's an example of when that's ignored. If a crowd of Zombies lumbered to the ring during a Lucha Underground match I'd have shrugged and though, _Oh cool, Zombibes_. They would have fit the fantasy atmosphere and it's not like they never had visits from the undead. In WWE however? Nope. Doesn't fit. Now those zombies are a stupid movie tie in that only a five-year-old, or hopelessly biased fan, would enjoy. 

WWE loves goofy supernatural touches. AEW loves to wave at the smarks. Both are bad ideas.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Anthony Ogogo cut a good promo one Elevation why not save it for Dynamite ?no doubt Cody cuts another promo tonight


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> American Nationalism can work even with non-Americans. Look at Hogan in his heydays. I hear the song "God Bless th USA" by Lee Greenwood and get all choked up. This was just a trash promo. It was not justified to exist, it was an overblown response to something that did not warrant it. And the content of the promo was all over the place.


Arguably, yes. But remember that these were different times, times when America was a genuine appeal to the rest of us. The last 20 years have really changed that.


----------

